# Band manager doesn't understand copyright and also looks like a d-bag



## rexbobcat (Apr 23, 2014)

Tour Manager: Concert Photogs Who Want Payment for Social Media Use Can 'F*** Off'

Here's the original Facebook post:

https://www.facebook.com/nevershawn?fref=nf

Read the comments at your own discretion. They're cancerous.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 23, 2014)

So I guess he wouldn't mind one bit if people brought recording equipment in to the concerts and then posted the recordings all over facebook and other social media sites so that anyone could hear the band play for free right?  Do you think maybe he could just start offering mp3's of all the bands stuff for free downloads from his facebook page?  Pretty much the same principle here unless I'm missing something.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 23, 2014)

Illiterate and uneducated.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 23, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> So I guess he wouldn't mind one bit if people brought recording equipment in to the concerts and then posted the recordings all over facebook and other social media sites so that anyone could hear the band play for free right?  Do you think maybe he could just start offering mp3's of all the bands stuff for free downloads from his facebook page?  Pretty much the same principle here unless I'm missing something.



He goes on to clarify that it's only an issue when it's a picture of the band, meaning that you should only be able to freely distribute photos if you're in the photos or some BS. I knew the people in the music industry were snobs but the sense of entitlement here defies all notion of human decency.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 23, 2014)

Wonder how he feels about having to pay for the rights to record songs that others have written?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 23, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess he wouldn't mind one bit if people brought recording equipment in to the concerts and then posted the recordings all over facebook and other social media sites so that anyone could hear the band play for free right?  Do you think maybe he could just start offering mp3's of all the bands stuff for free downloads from his facebook page?  Pretty much the same principle here unless I'm missing something.
> ...



I must admit I find it tremendously funny that this guy is taking issue with what is essentially free publicity for the band.

Not sure where he got his degree in business and marketing but maybe he should demand a refund for his tuition.  Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope we start seeing a bunch of TV shows, commercials, movies, etc. start using Three Days Grace songs without approval or financial reimbursement.  They should be privileged and honored they were chosen from the thousands of bands out to have their music featured...I mean, they'd get a credit.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 23, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I hope we start seeing a bunch of TV shows, commercials, movies, etc. start using Three Days Grace songs without approval or financial reimbursement.  They should be privileged and honored they were chosen from the thousands of bands out to have their music featured...I mean, they'd get a credit.



I'm kind of surprised Three Days Grace is still relevant. I mean...are they? I didn't even think they were still around.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2014)

I think I've heard the name before...

dude is probably upset he works for a **** band, and doesn't have any money to promote them so tries to steal other people's work to help make himself money.


----------



## Designer (Apr 23, 2014)

If anybody want to tweak this guy, have several fans carry sound recording devices into the concert and when questioned, say: "Oh, it's o.k., we're just going to share this on social media.  Ask the tour manager if you have a problem with it."


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2014)

i mean, they paid for the ticket and sound recording device.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 23, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I hope we start seeing a bunch of TV shows, commercials, movies, etc. start using Three Days Grace songs without approval or financial reimbursement.  They should be privileged and honored they were chosen from the thousands of bands out to have their music featured...I mean, they'd get a credit.
> ...



They've probably have had an ongoing business management and marketing problem


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 23, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I think I've heard the name before...
> 
> dude is probably upset he works for a **** band, and doesn't have any money to promote them so tries to steal other people's work to help make himself money.



At first I thought it was Third Eye Blind but no, TEB is so much better than these dudes even with their 2-hit wonder status.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2014)

I might start putting all their stuff on my YT channel videos. I'll challenge the copyright violation, when it's discovered, by quoting Hamm.

They should be honored I'm streaming their music for free and getting paid myself.  I'll give them a credit.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 23, 2014)

What's even worse is that people on the Facebook are AGREEING with him. Like, they're actually taking pride in the fact that "It's an honor to photograph bands, so I never ask for compensation."


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2014)

that's because people are morans. especially ones that comment on things online...


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2014)

Three Days Grace. Talentless douches. Yeah, I saw this story on another site, and left a much less kind message for their id'jot manager. Let's hope he falls down a rathole some day, covered in cheese.


----------



## leeroix (Apr 23, 2014)

Funny. I had to check the lineup that Im about to shoot. Almost got excited to photograph this guy. BUT, it turns out Third Eye Blind will be there...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't know that he's talking about legit photographers as much as 'fauxtographers' or wannabees or whatever someone might call the people who bought a camera and hardly know how to use it but now think they're pro photographers and are plastering their pictures all over the internet and social media etc.

I'm not familiar with what happens in PR for bands or in the music world but I know in sports it's increasingly restrictive because of all the people with cameras who want access. I think this works both ways, bands probably have concerns about how their images are used, just as legit photographers would have concerns about how their photos are used. 

Petapixel seems to mostly repost articles from somewhere else so I'm not sure where this article or info. came from; it seems to be more  like spreading gossip than sharing information. This manager isn't exactly helping himself though by tweeting; seems like the professional way to handle it would be to deal with individual situations accordingly instead of posting messages directed to photographers in general.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 23, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I don't know that he's talking about legit photographers as much as 'fauxtographers' or wannabees or whatever someone might call the people who bought a camera and hardly know how to use it but now think they're pro photographers and are plastering their pictures all over the internet and social media etc.
> 
> I'm not familiar with what happens in PR for bands or in the music world but I know in sports it's increasingly restrictive because of all the people with cameras who want access. I think this works both ways, bands probably have concerns about how their images are used, just as legit photographers would have concerns about how their photos are used.
> 
> Petapixel seems to mostly repost articles from somewhere else so I'm not sure where this article or info. came from; it seems to be more like spreading gossip than sharing information. This manager isn't exactly helping himself though by tweeting; seems like the professional way to handle it would be to deal with individual situations accordingly instead of posting messages directed to photographers in general.



Well having just recently google searched these guys and coming up with a dozen or so authorized portraits of the band.. eh, I'm guessing some blurry underexposed concert shots might actually be an improvement.  Personally, I think that it this band has got one Iota of common sense they will apologize to any and all fans they might have offended, and tell this manager to join the STFU club but quick.

A badly exposed or poorly taken shot of the band posted on some dweeber's facebook page will have pretty much zero impact on their popularity or fan base, but something like this makes them look just horrible.


----------



## danielklaer (Apr 23, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> What's even worse is that people on the Facebook are AGREEING with him. Like, they're actually taking pride in the fact that "It's an honor to photograph bands, so I never ask for compensation."



I daresay any really nasty (informed) comments to the contrary will (and probably already have) just be deleted.


----------

